# Choot Em!



## Dunkel (Jul 22, 2011)

I stop in a small dept. store store yesterday and they had several t-shirts with Troy and a couple with Bruce on them. The were produced under the Choot Em! label. They were pretty good looking designs. Has anyone else seen these, except for on the history channel store?


----------



## DanManofStihl (Jul 23, 2011)

I havent seen the shirts but I have heard many people using the expression that I would never would have thought to see that show. Choot em LIZZ lol


----------

